# Bookshelves on "L" brackets off wall ??



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I am about to bring home some bookshelf speakers and wanted to know if I will lose any AQ by placing them on wooden DIY "L" brackets off my PJ screen wall?

I don't want to use stnads as the reason I am getting bookshelves is to open up the space my towers take up and to give a sleek look with black bookshelves against my black velvet wall.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

What type/name bookshelf speakers are you referring to? As long as none of the speakers' components (speakers, ports, etc) are blocked by the bracket, there should be no problem. Also ensure that there is adequate space around the speaker as well.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

It depends on what type of placement the speaker was optimized for.

Most quality speakers, bookshelf and tower, are designed with some Baffle Step Correction in the crossover to account for the the perceived loss of output as the wavelength produced gets larger than the speaker's baffle. There's a theoretical 6db of SPL difference at frequencies shorter [higher] than this point and longer [lower] than this point. In real world rooms, the correction needed is usually more like 3db.

Anyway...if you take a speaker with BSC and place it directly against a wall as you've described, you "increased" the size of the speaker baffle, which lowers or eliminates the baffle step. It's likely to sound bloated or bass heavy compared to a more typical placement 12"-18" away from a boundary.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

They are PSB Image B25's. They are 'front' ported, so I was hoping the sound characteristics wouldn't be affected?


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

From reading the manual and Stereophile review of the B25s, it appears PSB intended for them to be used in fairly close proximity to a wall or sitting on bookshelf. Before putting holes in the wall, I would try to simulate their final placement to determine if such placement will induce any undesired bass emphasis.

-Brent


----------

